# Choosing between a PM 1236 and a PM 1340GT



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi to all and THX for all the wonderful reading!  This is a very informative site, thx to all who have shared their experiences.

Back in the dark ages, I spent a summer in a machine shop during college years (early 1970's), caught on quickly to the basics.  Went on to other things and worked in aviation for a year or so, then life got in the way... probably happened to many of us...  
Life has allowed me to come back to the fun of flying and tinkering with EAB (*E*xperimental, *A*mateur *B*uilt aircraft), and I find having the ability to make parts would help a bunch! 
My screen name is based on owning, in the midst of rebuilding, and hopefully soon to fly a gyrocopter.  If anyone is interested to learn more about gyrocopters, google 'Benson days Florida', one of the larger gyro gatherings.  Watch some videos, they are fun machines to fly, and a sizable number of them are homebuilt.  This is kinda like the barn-storming days of yester-year... complete with some of the most interesting folks you will ever meet... <grin>

Back on the subject of machine tools: 
I started reading about machine tools in July, first looking at a Smithy Granite (thought the Industrial series with the 40" length would be the better idea, due to its better build quality).  It did not take long to realize what most folks know... the lathe is not bad, the mill is not good.  

Went to looking at separate machines, and found Precision Matthews machines.  After about a month of reading, I have pretty well settled on a PM932PDF mill, however I am still going back and forth between a 1236 lathe and a 1340GT lathe.  The Taiwanese quality just intrigues me... however I am not really a fan of the Norton gearbox style (like the knobs feed/thread gearbox controls more).  

A couple of things I have learned, THX to all the wonderful folks sharing their thoughts and experiences here and a couple other forums (CNC zone is one of them):
*I plan to get 3PH motor machines and do the VFD myself
*The stands, while adequate, could be improved on... am thinking about some custom mods for the stands
*Am just starting to read up on tooling and measuring tools... this probably is gonna cost as much as the machines... :whistle:

The question I am asking with this thread: folks who have experience with one or the other (or both) of the lathe's, to share their thoughts on each machine (and compare them if they can).

I realize folks will ask me what I plan to use it for; so here is an overview:  
Early on (first few years), probably the majority will be aluminum and mild to moderate steels: mostly 6160T6 AL and some mild to moderate steel; maybe some 4140CM and SS.  I do some shooting, so some very basic gun-smithing, however that would probably be less than 10%, even down the road.
I do have friends that do lots of auto restoration, when I said I was thinking to set up a small shop in the basement, they asked if I could make parts for them.  I suspect this will be mild to middle grade steels.  I did stress up front there would have to be compensation for the work, they agreed.  (Insert icon of 'relief'  ). 
Sooner or later, I am sure I will need to work with some SS... middle grades.  

As to precision... well I am probably somewhere between a Noob and dangerous :thinking: or :nuts: LOL... My approach has always been to buy things which have a bit more capacity and quality than I need... both so I can grow into them and so I will not be dis-appointed later on with the limitations.  This thought process is what brought me to the indecision between the 1236 and the 1340GT... 

THX to all that post their thoughts... I hope to be in a place to make an order from Matt by the middle of Sept.

John/GA 
(GA is a nickname I have on different online forums, based on my residence in the state of Georgia).


----------



## drs23 (Aug 31, 2014)

You're sure to get many comments and opinions on your lathe choices. Do a search for "zmotorsports" as Mike has recently taken delivery of a 1340 and has posted a quality write up along with a few videos of him opinions and impressions. There are also quite a few other folks who own the PM products that will chime in, I'm sure. RayC is a member here as well and has recently joined the PM staff so I'm sure he'll be able to offer plenty of insight as well.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 31, 2014)

Both of these machines are a terrific bargain and the most significant physical differences are the length of bed and automatic gear changes.  The 1236 is made in China, has a 6" shorter bed and side gears must be changed manually.  When switching between thread pitches you need to manually change gears.  When setting-up outside of some IPR (Inch Per Revolution) settings, you may need to switch the side gears.

The 1340GT is made in Taiwan, has a 6" longer bed than a 1236 and all the change gears are set by shifting lever positions.

In general, Taiwanese workmanship is higher quality than Chinese.  You'll find higher quality knobs and etched numbering on the 1340GT.

In terms of precision, I have a 1236 (now several years old with hundreds of hours of run-time) and I regularly hold half-thou tolerances with ease.  I could do the same with the 1340GT.

FWIW, we have a really good deal on some 1440 E and ELB units right now... An outstanding price indeed.  These are basically larger versions of the 1236.

PM me if you're interested.

In any event, you can't go wrong with either.  I haven't had any serious problems with either of them.

Ray


----------



## dave2176 (Aug 31, 2014)

Don't be concerned about the Norton gearbox. They are time tested over many decades of use on countless lathes.  If your budget permits you won't be disappointed in choosing the PM1340GT.

Dave


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

drs23 said:


> You're sure to get many comments and opinions on your lathe choices. Do a search for "zmotorsports" as Mike has recently taken delivery of a 1340 and has posted a quality write up along with a few videos of him opinions and impressions. There are also quite a few other folks who own the PM products that will chime in, I'm sure. RayC is a member here as well and has recently joined the PM staff so I'm sure he'll be able to offer plenty of insight as well.
> 
> Welcome to the forum.



I believe I read his review (thread) and watched his video on the 1340GT... I remember the author of the thread I am thinking of; commenting how much they enjoyed the precise feel of the parts fit and the way the control wheels turned (with firm fit and no lag).  Will do the search and see if I missed any threads.  

I tend to be someone that appreciates this kind of quality... hence the draw towards the 1340GT... and the Taiwanese machines.  Wish there was a RF45 clone from Tiawan in Matt's lineup...   A knee mill just is too big for my space...


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 31, 2014)

John, welcome to the forum.  As to your comment about the Norton style gearbox not appealing to you, I was the other side of the equation.  The Norton style gearbox was the second draw to the PM1340GT lathe for me, followed by the fact that it was manufactured in Taiwan which are a cut above in terms of overall quality, fit and finish.

I can attest that the PM1340GT is an excellent machine and you can see a written review of my 1340GT here and also towards the end is a link to my video review.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24887

I will tell you that if you are thinking of this machine then you will want to contact either Matt at Quality Machine Tools or RayC here on the forum soon.  These machines are not ordered in the same quantities as the Chinese 1236 machines and take a long time to get.  I ordered mine in March and just barely received it August 6th.

I use the lathe, as well as the mill that I ordered from QMT, for my motorcycle business so delivery time was possibly more of an issue than the general hobbyist.  Overall I am extremely happy with the machine but the time to delivery was very frustrating.  I am only now scheduled to take delivery of my mill next week which was ordered at the same time.  Originally I had ordered the same benchtop mill that you are looking at, the PM932PDF, but really wanted a smaller knee mill so quickly changed my order to the PM935TV which is a Taiwanese knee mill about 2/3 the size of the Bridgeport with a full-featured Bridgeport style head.  

I do not have any on hand experience with the PM1236 as a Taiwan lathe was a main criteria in my search so I cannot give you any personal input on the PM1236 but as far as the PM1340GT, it is a high quality, extremely nice lathe.

Mike.


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Both of these machines are a terrific bargain and the most significant physical differences are the length of bed and automatic gear changes.  The 1236 is made in China, has a 6" shorter bed and side gears must be changed manually.  When switching between thread pitches you need to manually change gears.  When setting-up outside of some IPR (Inch Per Revolution) settings, you may need to switch the side gears.
> 
> The 1340GT is made in Taiwan, has a 6" longer bed than a 1236 and all the change gears are set by shifting lever positions.
> 
> ...



Will take you up on the PM.... I have tried to not Email Matt too much, and have not called him yet.  I run a small business and know how much there is to do and how some customers just like to talk...   May talk you out of your phone # if you have any time over the holiday weekend.  THX!  

I kinda did a quick perusal of the 1440's noted on the website, one of them is Taiwanese?  There was not a price on the webpage though... usually that means pricy...


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 31, 2014)

GA said:


> I believe I read his review (thread) and watched his video on the 1340GT... I remember the author of the thread I am thinking of; commenting how much they enjoyed the precise feel of the parts fit and the way the control wheels turned (with firm fit and no lag).  Will do the search and see if I missed any threads.
> 
> I tend to be someone that appreciates this kind of quality... hence the draw towards the 1340GT... and the Taiwanese machines.  Wish there was a RF45 clone from Tiawan in Matt's lineup...   A knee mill just is too big for my space...



You are in luck, there IS a Taiwan RF45 clone offered by Matt @ Quality Machine Tools.  I have attached a link to a thread where they are displayed.  I don't think he has them on his website so you will have to contact Matt directly or RayC to get the details.

On a side note, I too came from a Smithy 3in1 machine and there is no comparison.  I have a Taiwanese 1336 lathe from the late 80's and an Enco BP clone at work and the PM1340GT is hands down nicer than the lathe I use at work.

Mike.


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

dave2176 said:


> Don't be concerned about the Norton gearbox. They are time tested over many decades of use on countless lathes.  If your budget permits you won't be disappointed in choosing the PM1340GT.
> 
> Dave



The main thing about the Norton gearbox was the fact it leaks all over the pan... sadly, I tend to be a 'neat-freak' also... I guess if I get a 1340GT, I will make a small AL sheet metal pan to keep under the gears... and clean out regularly... 

The fit and finish of the machines shows, even online.  

Is there anyone close to the Metro Atlanta area that has PM machines?  Specifically a PM45/932 or a 1236 or 1340?  Would love to visit and see them...


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> You are in luck, there IS a Taiwan RF45 clone offered by Matt @ Quality Machine Tools.  *I have attached a link to a thread where they are displayed.*  I don't think he has them on his website so you will have to contact Matt directly or RayC to get the details.
> 
> On a side note, I too came from a Smithy 3in1 machine and there is no comparison.  I have a Taiwanese 1336 lathe from the late 80's and an Enco BP clone at work and the PM1340GT is hands down nicer than the lathe I use at work.
> 
> Mike.



Did I miss that link... or is it in a different post or thread?  

Having both the lathe and mill up to Taiwanese quality.... well that would be... well... (fill in the blank)...  
What was that comment... 'Lusting over machine tools'... LOL

Oh, and there goes the budget... <grin>


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 31, 2014)

GA said:


> Did I miss that link... or is it in a different post or thread?
> 
> Having both the lathe and mill up to Taiwanese quality.... well that would be... well... (fill in the blank)...
> What was that comment... 'Lusting over machine tools'... LOL
> ...



I apologize, I forgot to attach the link.

Here you go.  They are about half way down the page.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24010

I know there are a lot of people using the PM45/932 and extremely happy with them, however I am the type who goes overkill on about everything I do, especially tools.  I want the highest quality I can afford and couldn't wrap my head around getting a Taiwanese lathe and then not being happy with the level of quality of the milling machine.  Hence my reason for changing my order to the Taiwanese PM935TV and YES blowing my budget to hell, but my wife was awesome about it and I only wanted to make this purchase once and not regret it or feel like I had to upgrade again in a few years.

Mike.

</grin>


----------



## Ray C (Aug 31, 2014)

GA said:


> Did I miss that link... or is it in a different post or thread?
> 
> Having both the lathe and mill up to Taiwanese quality.... well that would be... well... (fill in the blank)...
> What was that comment... 'Lusting over machine tools'... LOL
> ...



We have a Taiwanese RF 45 clone but, it's not being sold on a commercial basis.  We have 10 units for evaluation purposes.  I haven't been able to find time to speak with Matt lately and he too is busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger but... the last I heard, he hasn't even looked at those Taiwanese units yet.

Anyhow, gimme a shout (Private Message) if you want to talk equipment...


Ray


</grin>


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I apologize, I forgot to attach the link.
> 
> Here you go.  They are about half way down the page.
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24010
> ...



THX Mike... not sure how I missed that thread... I think I have read a goodly portion of this area (PM and LMS).  

Gonna have to think about this and check the budget and piggy bank... however:
There is a good chance I may go "all Taiwanese"  (that is, the 1340GT and this new mill).  Probably be Christmas or 2015 by the time they both arrive.


----------



## GA Gyro (Aug 31, 2014)

Ray C said:


> We have a Taiwanese RF 45 clone but, it's not being sold on a commercial basis.  We have 10 units for evaluation purposes.  I haven't been able to find time to speak with Matt lately and he too is busier than a one-armed wallpaper hanger but... the last I heard, he hasn't even looked at those Taiwanese units yet.
> 
> Anyhow, gimme a shout (Private Message) if you want to talk equipment...
> 
> ...



THX Ray!

You are making me drool... the possibility of having BOTH machines Taiwanese... <grin>

What is the availability of a 1340GT at this time?

Will PM...

John/GA


----------



## mksj (Sep 2, 2014)

Having recently received my 1340GT, and having gone through the same exact thought process on the different lathes/Norton open gearbox, I have no regrets on the purchase. The 1340GT is a very good quality lathe/package at the price point, but it was double my initial budget. But, I am continually impressive with the components and level of finish (No casting grit, very smooth manual controls, high quality electrics...). I am currently rewiring it for a VFD.

Also (no offense) but having purchasing other Chinese equipment, like my RF-45 clone mill (Optimum BF-30), I wouldn't consider it again unless my budget was paper thin. The BF-30 is an OK mill but the quality is disappointing at the price level. The tolerance are good, but I have had to replaced a number of items that failed and it just doesn't have the feel of better built mills.  If I were to do it again, I  would get a small Taiwanese knee mill or possibly a Tomach CNC. When you get down to it, the amount of floor space used is not much different, the only issue for me was one of weight (moving it).  I have always kicked myself for not buying higher quality tools/equipment (and usually end up replacing them), especially when you figure the cost difference over many years of use.


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi!

New to this forum too, I'm awaiting the delivery of my far fetched PM1236 here in France.

I also chewed the idea of the 1340GT. A lathe is not (at least for me) something that you are going to change back and forth every year like many do with a smartphone or even a car. It is cumbersome to move. It takes time to set up, adjust, get acquainted with and all.

So my first though was that I should get the best machine I can afford even if it requires a few months to recover financially speaking.

Then I went into the details of the costs with Matt. I needed a CE certification to import in France. I needed a metric version. I wanted the DRO. I needed the transportation over the pond. Etc, etc.
The costs just kept piling on top of the price of the machine.
At the end of the day, even if the machine did seem a clear cut better, The price difference was simply too much (+3000 euros more IIRC). That was just over what I could afford, so I finally decided on the 1236.

I hope I won't be disappointed. But remember some people have the same dilemma with the 1127 vs. 1236, in that case the 1236 is the "nicer" option. Some with the 1340GT vs something even better/bigger. There is always a better, nicer option. If you search the internet you will find people that are delighted with their 1236 and they believe it is one heck of a lathe for the price. Just saying. You will need a load of tooling too.

Ps : one thing also is that the 1340GT doesn't have a foot brake. Maybe that doesn't sound like much but as someone who is starting turning, it does add a little peace of mind to be able to stop and brake the machine relatively fast. That said, I still think that if you have the money (at least twice the price of the lathe), get the 1340GT. Don't forget the DRO.

cheers


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Sep 2, 2014)

GA said:


> Is there anyone close to the Metro Atlanta area that has PM machines?  Specifically a PM45/932 or a 1236 or 1340?  Would love to visit and see them...



John, 
It is kinda far, but if you are up Columbia, SC way, you are welcome to come by and have a look at my 1236.  I started out with an order for the 1127, but decided to blow up my budget and get the 1236.  It was a bit more than I really had to spend, but now I am glad I said to heck with it and did it anyway.  If I had had the money and space I probably would have gone with the 1340, but it was just not possible.  I think the 1236 is a very nice lathe for the money and am very happy with it....that being said,
Go ahead..get the 1340...you know you want it 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Morgan


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 2, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> John,
> It is kinda far, but if you are up Columbia, SC way, you are welcome to come by and have a look at my 1236.  I started out with an order for the 1127, but decided to blow up my budget and get the 1236.  It was a bit more than I really had to spend, but now I am glad I said to heck with it and did it anyway.  If I had had the money and space I probably would have gone with the 1340, but it was just not possible.  I think the 1236 is a very nice lathe for the money and am very happy with it....that being said,
> Go ahead..get the 1340...you know you want it
> 
> ...



I think you are reading my mind... :LOL:
I probably will order the 1340... just have to justify it in my mind first.  From what I hear from RayC... they are sold out and the next available will be around Christmas or winter 2015... 
Funny you speak of moving up from the 1127 to the 1236... I did the same thing in my mind.  At first, I liked the 1127... then realized it was not large enough for what I need.  I think the 1236 would handle the work, however as I read in a previous post... the 1340GT is really a well built lathe!
Now to find a Taiwanese version of the venerable RF45 clones.  RayC tells me QMT may or may not stock and sell the 'test' version that was posted in this thread: 
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=24010
Shame, I really do not want to go to another company... however the lure of a Taiwanese quality machine is worth the $$$ to me.  

I tend to be one that understands the subtleties of quality... and appreciates them.  The heating and AC business I run caters to folks who are willing to pay for quality service, not cheap prices; yet understand value.  Most of my customers are long term, and I am 100% referral.    

THX for the offer; I might take you up on visiting your shop... One of the brands of heating and AC equipment I handle is from SC... the corporate office is in W Columbia, and the plant is in Orangeburg.  The co name is Alliedair (www.alliedair.com), they are owned by Lennox.  
Columbia is only a few hours away... and AC season is winding down.  

BTW: My last name is Morgan... you have a good name...


----------



## darkzero (Sep 3, 2014)

I did the same thing, on another forum I had posted when I purchased the PM1127VF. I had a HF8x14 which I outgrew in less than a year. Also having used the larger lathes at the local college I knew I had to have a larger lathe. Main thing was that I hated changing the gears on the 8x14.

So I purchased/paid for the 1127. Shortly after I learned that I would still have to change gears for the threads I used commonly. Wasn't in my budget (cause I was looking to buy a mill also) but I called Matt back to change my order to the PM1236. Although it doesn't cover every single imperial thread without changing gears it does cover every single thread I cut often & I have to change gears except for metric. It's only the very coarse & very fine threads that require a gear change. Much easier on the 1236 than any mini lathe though. No gear changes required for carriage feeds either that I need.

On a budget I purchased a PM45M-PDF. As you know it's also made in China. Fit & finish is not as great as a genuine Rong Fu but it has performed well for me & has handled everything I have needed to do to date. Although I would still like a full size BP clone someday I'm not in any hurry to get one & have no regrets on the China mill or lathe.

What I really wanted at the time was the PM1340T (not GT, their previous tool room model). On that other forum another member purchased one & that lathe is beautiful. I'm assuming Matt does not carry it anymore has it has been removed from the site for a long time. The PM1340T is basically a Clausing Harrison M300 that MSC sells for $14K. IIRC The PM1340T was just under $7K.

Sure I would love to have a nice Taiwan machine too but it's not that big of a deal to me. If I were to do it all over I would be buying the PM1440-BV or even the PM1440-HD which are China machines. I do want a 14x lathe someday but for now I'm perfectly fine with what I have, again no regrets.

If you're set on a Taiwan RF-45 style mill you could always buy a genuine Rong Fu 45. Enco sells them (not to be confused with the Enco branded 45 which are made in China now) but they aren't cheap. They cost $3500-$4000 depending on the options you want. The IH/COA version is nice too which has some casting "upgrades" & a larger table but I'm not sure if they are made in Taiwan. I was going to get the IH but I decided to stick with Matt as he has always taken care of me. Matt always offers the best value.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Sep 3, 2014)

GA said:


> BTW: My last name is Morgan... you have a good name...



I was named that because it is a family last name.  There is a pretty good chance we are related.  Got any family in upstate SC or TN?

Drop me PM if you are planning on being in the area.  Only Monday and Wednesdays are no good.  My shop is really just half of my garage...nothing fancy, but a little more room than the machine shop on a WW2 sub!


----------



## Ray C (Sep 3, 2014)

All,

A few things worth mentioning...

Most models of Rong Fu are made in China now.  For simple items like manual lathes, China can do a good job as long as you deal with the right factories.

Foot Brake:  I have mine installed but, have never used it.  I guess it's a good safety feature but for normal use, I don't find it useful.

The next batch of 1340GT is "scheduled" for November, 2014 but until we have tracking numbers, the exact date is not known.  December or January is more likely.

Currently, a supply of 1440 E/LB machines is available.

In general, for hobby purposes and even for light industrial use, this class of machine will serve you well.  It would be nice to combine the features of the 1236 and 1340GT into one machine but, as mentioned before, in this class of machine -and given the quantities involved, it's not likely the factories are going to modify the molds which have been around for the past 40+ years.  


Ray


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 4, 2014)

From looking at the webpage... the 1440E/LB look to be similar in many ways to the 1236... albeit larger and with a few differences.  Nice machine.  For my purposes, a 1.5" spindle bore would be adequate.  And the price of a 1440E/LB would not really that much different than the 1340GT.  

The more I study and research (here and other places), the more I am coming to appreciate the subtle qualities of a Taiwanese product.  In one sense... a good alternative to a new Taiwanese machine might be a used American made machine and rebuild it.  Lots of time and work... yet the end result might well be better quality than some Chinese machines... Still, a lot of work... and at the end of the day (well months  ), may even spend more than a new one.  Hmmm...

I kinda figured delivery of a 1340GT was gonna be out a ways... If they are 'scheduled' to arrive to QMT sometime in Nov... then by the time they 'do' arrive, are checked out by Matt (one of the good things about doing business with QMT), and one is shipped to me... Seems like a Christmas present is a reasonable expectation.  
Actually this is not that bad a deal... as I really am not ready to set up the shop.  Would hate to receive it now, need to un-crate it and check it out (which would require cleaning and setting up and testing)... only to have to move it and re-level it again.  Sometimes the larger picture works out.

It appears there is a market for both the 1236 and the 1340GT... and to combine them would not be serving the market.  Not a good idea IMO...  

Still need to find a Taiwanese version of the RF 45 design (or a Taiwanese version of Matt's 932/PDF...  ).  That 'beefier' version noted in the pics is appealing.


----------



## JayBob (Sep 4, 2014)

GA said:


> I think you are reading my mind... :LOL:
> I probably will order the 1340... just have to justify it in my mind first.  From what I hear from RayC... they are sold out and the next available will be around Christmas or winter 2015...
> Funny you speak of moving up from the 1127 to the 1236... I did the same thing in my mind.  At first, I liked the 1127... then realized it was not large enough for what I need.  I think the 1236 would handle the work, however as I read in a previous post... the 1340GT is really a well built lathe!
> Now to find a Taiwanese version of the venerable RF45 clones.  RayC tells me QMT may or may not stock and sell the 'test' version that was posted in this thread:
> ...



I'm here in Columbia too.  Maybe we could all meet up sometime...

Anyway, I was torn between the 1127 and the 1236 and ultimately ended up with the PM1236.  I've had it for a couple months now, and I'm VERY happy with it.  I had been "getting by" with a Micro-Mark 7x14, but it just wasn't cutting it (pun intended).  I first learned on a 16" Clausing when I was in the Navy, and the little 7x is on the complete opposite end of the spectrum.  Making things on the 7x became more like "work" than "fun" and just didn't enjoy it very much.  The smoothness and power increase of the PM1236 has brought the fun back into it.

If you can afford the 1340, I would get it.  Everything I've seen about it has been pretty positive.  I don't think you'd be disappointed with the 1236 though.


----------



## nickmckinney (Sep 5, 2014)

GA said:


> Still need to find a Taiwanese version of the RF 45 design (or a Taiwanese version of Matt's 932/PDF...  ).  That 'beefier' version noted in the pics is appealing.



Take a look at the Grizzly G0730 mill, its a baby Taiwan mill with a true knee. I have the Enco version and will never part with it even when its big brother arrives. You can do a lot on it and it doesn't take up all that much space.

I would get the 1340GT lathe if you can swing the money and wait time. Getting away from the mainland stuff is worth it if you plan to use the thing. I got lucky and adopted a near new MSC Taiwan lathe and its night and day smoother over the Enco Chinese lathe I had (both 13x40 sizes)


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 5, 2014)

Morgan RedHawk said:


> John,
> It is kinda far, but if you are up Columbia, SC way, you are welcome to come by and have a look at my 1236.  I started out with an order for the 1127, but decided to blow up my budget and get the 1236.  It was a bit more than I really had to spend, but now I am glad I said to heck with it and did it anyway.  If I had had the money and space I probably would have gone with the 1340, but it was just not possible.  I think the 1236 is a very nice lathe for the money and am very happy with it....that being said,
> Go ahead..get the 1340...you know you want it
> 
> ...





JayBob said:


> I'm here in Columbia too.  Maybe we could all meet up sometime...
> 
> Anyway, I was torn between the 1127 and the 1236 and ultimately ended up with the PM1236.  I've had it for a couple months now, and I'm VERY happy with it.  I had been "getting by" with a Micro-Mark 7x14, but it just wasn't cutting it (pun intended).  I first learned on a 16" Clausing when I was in the Navy, and the little 7x is on the complete opposite end of the spectrum.  Making things on the 7x became more like "work" than "fun" and just didn't enjoy it very much.  The smoothness and power increase of the PM1236 has brought the fun back into it.
> 
> If you can afford the 1340, I would get it.  Everything I've seen about it has been pretty positive.  I don't think you'd be disappointed with the 1236 though.



THX both Morgan and JayBob, I truly appreciate your willingness to share your experiences.  

AC season is winding down, and heat season will not start up for a bit... maybe towards the latter part of Sept, we could plan a day.  I will drive over; we can figure out what to do.  THX again for offering.  

Now does anyone reasonably close to Atlanta have a PM45 or a PM932?  Would like to see them... even though I am still hunting a Taiwanese version.  It is possible I may need to widen my expectations and go to a small knee mill (3/4 BP size?)... however I am not mentally there yet.  

Back to the SC trip... I am booked all next week (week of 9/8), Calls, one install, and going to Nashville Wed/Thurs for an HVAC trade show.  
Will PM you guys towards the end of next week.  THX again, this sounds like fun!


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 5, 2014)

nickmckinney said:


> Take a look at the Grizzly G0730 mill, its a baby Taiwan mill with a true knee. I have the Enco version and will never part with it even when its big brother arrives. You can do a lot on it and it doesn't take up all that much space.
> 
> I would get the 1340GT lathe if you can swing the money and wait time. Getting away from the mainland stuff is worth it if you plan to use the thing. I got lucky and adopted a near new MSC Taiwan lathe and its night and day smoother over the Enco Chinese lathe I had (both 13x40 sizes)



Wait time is not the end of the world... I really would like to only buy one each Lathe and Mill... rather than upgrade a few times...  

Will have to go through the entire Grizzly line... Interesting idea they have with that 730... basically a baby knee mill.  
I have started reading through the Bridgeport section... the idea of getting an old BP and rebuilding it sounds like fun... however a LOT of work.  Not sure I want to invest the time.  Kinda would rather have a new one, set it up and true it, and use it...


----------



## nickmckinney (Sep 6, 2014)

I picked my Enco mill up for a whopping $1000ish and it was basically new as the owner was given a Bridgeport shortly after he purchased it. I have seen 2 more for sale in the last couple years locally for the same price range, most people don't consider it because it looks like a drill press I believe. I would keep an eye out as they pop up every now and then. Never seen the Grizzly version though, only the Enco. Here is one that sold a couple years ago: http://auction.orbitbid.com/details.cfm?ID=1037087#photos


----------



## Chip (Sep 23, 2014)

Right now I am going through the same thought process as the OP. Seems to be a valid argument for either choice it seems. I likely might choose to go conservative on the lathe expense especially after viewing what can be accomplished with the PM-1236 in this thread. That, or the G4003G which looks very nice.

One thing I noticed was how close the PM 1236 and a PM 1340GT are in weight. I found it interesting that the larger lathe only weighs 60lbs more.

Also the G4003G looks a like a smaller version of the 1340GT.

Any opinions on the... * "Feed Rod Clutch, to allow Micro Carriage Stop 
use with feed."*


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 23, 2014)

Chip said:


> One thing I noticed was how close the PM 1236 and a PM 1340GT are in weight. I found it interesting that the larger lathe only weighs 60lbs more.


That is very typical.  One key dimension to watch is "bed width".  This class of machine are mostly 7 1/4" bed width.  

These home shop 1236, 1340, 1440 class of machines just have headstock spaced slightly higher, possibly a different size spindle feedthrough. That really doesn't make them more capable, and probably even makes them LESS rigid.

You won't see a significant weight increase until you see a machine with something like a 9" bed width, and that step in size generally comes at a 2X cost.

PM does sell a Taiwanese machine called the 1440TS (and 1440TV), which has a 9" wide bed, and sells for $9000-10000.  Well worth the extra $$$, if you can swing it.

Don't drool on your keyboard...and no, I don't have one of these.  For better or worse, I went with a  home-shop class of machine, and spent the money I save on a Tormach 1100.  But if you have this kind of money to spend, than this (or the equivalent Eison or Victor) seem like a good choice:


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 23, 2014)

Chip said:


> Right now I am going through the same thought process as the OP. Seems to be a valid argument for either choice it seems. I likely might choose to go conservative on the lathe expense especially after viewing what can be accomplished with the PM-1236 in this thread. That, or the G4003G which looks very nice.
> 
> One thing I noticed was how close the PM 1236 and a PM 1340GT are in weight. I found it interesting that the larger lathe only weighs 60lbs more.
> 
> ...



The feed rod clutch is really just two springs and two balls/detents that drive and in case of carriage crash the balls will slip in the detents to prevent damage.

Personally I wouldn't run up against the carriage stop relying on the feed rod clutch.  I installed and used the carriage stop once but I prefer to use a soft stop and use it quite frequently.


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 23, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> That is very typical.  One key dimension to watch is "bed width".  This class of machine are mostly 7 1/4" bed width.
> 
> These home shop 1236, 1340, 1440 class of machines just have headstock spaced slightly higher, possibly a different size spindle feedthrough. That really doesn't make them more capable, and probably even makes them LESS rigid.
> 
> ...




I briefly talked with Matt about the PM1440TS, 1440TV and the 1440ET that he carries.  All Taiwan made machines.  Matt described them as big brothers to the PM1340GT, same quality just bigger and heavier.  Also a much bigger price tag.  They look like great machines but nearly double the price.  The 1440TV and TS had wider beds and much heavier than the 1440ET.  Matt doesn't show these on his website so if interested contact him directly and inquire.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 26, 2014)

Well... made the decision.... Ordered a 1340GT!  Matt only has one left... it is single phase 220V.  The other option is to wait until around Christmas for the lathe.  The mill I am buying is in stock, so I probably will just deal with the motor issue.  

Now I have a decision to make on the motor: 
*Use the single phase motor for a while...
*Order a 3PH motor and swap it now--and get a VFD... If I do this, there will be a single phase motor available if anyone wants to buy it... I probably will swap it without running it, so the motor will be 'new'.    
*Order a BLDC variable speed motor and add variable speed to the lathe... (I realize I can do this with a VFD also). 
Any input on this motor issue would be most appreciated... I would really appreciate specific motor make/design/model #'s and the reason for that motor.
BTW: I already understand the part about phase overlap which tends to smooth out chatter and rough finish at very low turning speeds.  

The reason I went with the 1340GT is the higher quality, fit, and attention to detail of the Taiwanese machine; it is worth the $$$ to me... so I went with quality.

Part of what made it a bit less painful... was a friend introduced me to a person that needs a considerable amount of custom parts made... so a sizable amount of the difference in $$$, will come back in fees for parts made.  
Karma can be a real doll sometimes.. when she is not being the opposite... LOL

THX to all who added their thoughts, the comments in this thread were most appreciated! 

GA


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 26, 2014)

Derned... I do not like being in the 'plastic' category... 

How many more posts do I have to make to get beyond being 'plastic'... :angry: grin


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 26, 2014)

GA said:


> Derned... I do not like being in the 'plastic' category...
> 
> How many more posts do I have to make to get beyond being 'plastic'... :angry: grin



Congrats on the PM1340GT.  I think you made a good choice.  I fall in love with mine all over every time I fire it up.  It is a joy to operate.

Post up some pics and thoughts when you get it up and running.  We like pictures.  

Plus more  opportunity for you to climb above "plastic".)


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 26, 2014)

BLDC motors are basically a 3-phase motor run on DC and digitally controlled in a closed loop system. The motors themselves are more efficient, i.e. same hp output in a smaller package with a pretty broad torque range and constant speed/current options.

But the only ones I know of that come complete with a display and controller are a 1100w and 2200w (1.5 and 3hp) kits. The motors spin to 6k which would be great on a mill but I'm fairly certain I wouldn't want to be in the same room with a lathe spinning that fast!


----------



## mksj (Sep 27, 2014)

Not sure why one would use a BLDC in this application due to the limited choices of motors/drives and 2- 4X the cost over an AC inverter/vector system. Something like the Leeson Metric Inverter motor and a Teco VFD would be under $400, with a Hitachi WJ200 or Lenze SMV Vector VFD around $500. Use a true vector motor, you push it up a few C notes.

Most Inverter rated motors in this power/frame size can provide a 10:1 CT, vector rated motors can provide full torque down to 0 RPM. Both will provide full horsepower from base speed to 1.5-2.0x base speed. I was looking into suitable vector motors for the 1340GT, but purchased a 3 phase version. Even the stock (non-inverter) motor operates smoothly down to low RPMs without cogging, but the motor whine at the lower speeds was pretty bad until I set the VFD frequency to 8KHz. I would expect an inverter/vector rated motor to behave much better, so you are probably better off replacing the single phase unit. The biggest issue with switching out the stock motor, is limited space in this area and ability to switch belts (due to lack of travel) if this is still used. I believe the stock motor has a 90 IEC frame, a NEMA 145TC frame may fit with some mods. Drop in metric VFD replacement that I was looking at included  the 2HP 1800RPM Leeson (192205.00) true metric series, WEG, or something like a Brook Crompton. You would need get the motor dimensions and check the fit. Marathon (and a few others) have vector rated motors (Y551, Y526) that I also considered, but  I am not sure if you can get it to fit because of the encoder output shaft being to long and they have a larger diameter case (so very little travel to adjust the belt). The advantage of a true vector motor like the Marathon series is there are no low speed cooling issues. Baldor also makes a vector rated motor in a 145 frame but it is very expensive and sizing is still an issue.

http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/LEESON-192071.html
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/BROOKCROMPTON-BC4M002-4.html
http://www.electricmotorwholesale.com/MARATHON-Y551.html

I purchased my 1340GT with a Hitachi WJ200 Inverter. These have 100's of programmable variables, so far it has been a bit of a nightmare to get everything set-up and working correctly. Without interfacing the WJ200 with a computer to program would be challenging, and I have had problems with the USB driver (recognizing the inverter) and the programming software. I am sure this is not a problem for experienced individuals, but I have already spent 2 days trying to work out the inverter issues, and I have installed a number of other VFDs in the past.

There is a nice write-up of a lathe VFD conversion with a Leeson Metric motor at the following link:
http://www.projectsinmetal.com/wp-c.../Install-VFD-on-Grizzly-G0602-10x22-Lathe.pdf

I might consider replacing the stock 3 phase motor down the line, in that case I would get rid of the stepped pulley and probably go to a fixed 1.5:1 ratio, the stock ratios are ~1:1 and 2:1.  I have replaced the stock belt with a Gates BX24 and BX25 Tri-Power cogged V-Belts. These are much smoother and work better on the smaller pulley sizes, unfortunately I needed a separate size belt size for each pulley position due to lack of enough travel on the motor mount. The BX25 would be perfect for a 1.5:1 ratio. I will post pictures of my VFD conversion when I get the VFD programming worked out.


----------



## GA Gyro (Sep 27, 2014)

THX WrMiller and MKSJ for the replies... honestly I do not know much about the class of motors for this application.
In my world of heating and AC; we mostly use NEMA size 48 and 56 motors, 120 and 230V PSC; and ECM (electrically commutated motors--basically a 3ph motor with similar electronics to a VFD, albeit controlled automatically by airflow requirements) are becoming more popular in heating and AC equipment.  On my service van, I have some test instruments for these ECM motors.  
Back to machine tools:

I really appreciate the long post MKSJ... very informative.  And since you have the same model lathe... your comments are more applicable.

It appears the BLDC motor is not a realistic option, so I am back to two choices:
*Use the single phase motor for a while, then replace it... or
*Replace the motor with a 3PH and VFD now.  
I suspect if I do not even connect the power to the single phase motor, I have a better chance of selling it (and perhaps for a better price)... so it seems the conversion now would be the better route. So the next thing is to choose a motor.

From reading your post... it appears an IEC90 or NEMA145TC frame is the appropriate size... and THX for the links to a few motors.  
When you say size can be a restraint, are you speaking of diameter of the motor, or the length (or shaft length also).  Probably need to do some googling and learn about motors specific to this application.  Would hate to order a motor and have it shipped... only to find it will not fit... 

On this issue of torque at lower speeds: this 'TC' rating mentioned above... Is higher or lower better in relation to torque/HP at lower speeds?  THX
The vector motor sounds like the really good one... however that is expensive.  

I have been doing some reading up on the Hitachi WJ200 series of VFD's... they look like good units.  Is that software easily available, or is it costly?  Is there a download link? 

Thx again for the input, any other input would be much appreciated! 

John/GA


----------



## mksj (Sep 27, 2014)

So a few suggestions, as I had many of the same questions when I was looking into this "before I received the lathe". So lots of conjecture, and most of the motors I had been looking at would not fit or were overkill. I can only give suggestions, but one needs to review all the specs (motor dimensions) and see what actually will work.

1. It would be doubtful that one would get much for the stock motor whether new or "slightly used". But worth a try. I doubt anyone would have an issue, if it was lightly used for a month. These are not very impressive motors next to the likes of a Baldor or Marathon. They are made in Taiwan, but beyond that I could not find any information on the OEM motor company or ratings beyond the nameplate.

2. Constant torque rating is the range that constant torque is maintained below the base frequency, so a 10:1 suggests that the range is 6-60Hz, a 1000:1 essentially 0-60Hz, above the base frequency (60Hz) torque drops off with speed for all AC motors. Vector motors can provide very high start up torque, locked rotor torque. Horse power is linearly decreased below the base frequency down to 0 RPM, so at 30Hz one has ~50% of rated horse power. Above 60 Hz, horsepower is maintained up to a rated motor speed, and 1800 RPM motor can easily be run at something like 80 or 90 Hz without problems, Vector motors are easily rated to 2-4X base frequency with no HP loss. There is a lot of information available on-line that goes into greater detail. If you look at VFD lathes and mills, many in the smaller 1.5-3 HP range have 2-3 manual speeds, the rest is taken up by the VFD. In my 1340GT I am currently using a 20-80Hz as a usable range with the vectorless VFD settings, which provides better power delivery with greater torque. Inverter rated fan air cooled motors (TEFC) should not be run continuously below  ~15-20Hz due to the potential for overheating. 
http://www.marathonelectric.com/motors/docs/manuals/SB371.pdf

3. I did not pull out my stock 3 phase motor to measure it up. You should be able to do this and get the exact measurements to determine the exact frame size. The stock motor dimensions are smaller than most of the replacement motors I was looking at, both overall length and diameter of the housing. Also location of the control box needs to be the correct orientation when mounted. The Leeson IEC metric allows the base to be mounted in multiple 90 degree position, the marathon also have the correct outlet box orientation. The Marathon Vector motors have impressive specs, but I think it is just too long and the diameter too large (these are TENV, no cooling fan is used so larger fins) to get it into the space, let alone have some adjustment room for the belt. But one needs to measure it up, and unless you need a very wide speed range I do not see the benefit in this application. In a 2 speed mill, I think it is more warranted because of the wide speed ranges needed (and high RPM).

4. Hitachi software is available at no cost from their site. 
http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/inverters/products/ac_variable_speed_drives/wj200/

Software:You must first install the PDN driver first before connecting your VFD
http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/i...e_sales/software_dloads/?WT.ac=pro_smm_sss_sd

Then install the ProDriveNext 2.1.1 English
http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/i...software_dloads/prodrive_next_software_dload/

At least for me the software was difficult to use and quite primitive, but I couldn't see manually programing from the VFD keypad. Out of the box the WJ200 will not respond to any commands, until you reassign the inputs. Some functions like the Jog need to have both a jog command and a direction command to function. I am still trying to get mine to behave correctly, along with safety interlocks that I am implementing.

I did toss the whole lathe control board, I have a new phenolic board with a DIN rail for a DC power supply and relay controls for all functions. A bit over the top, but allows some interlock and configuration controls over standard hard contacts. Also all the switches on the front lathe panel have been changed and reconfigured. 

If you get into it, I would be happy to provide further information, but I am no wizard on these things. Just need to do a bit of reading and figure what you need/layout.
Mark


----------



## GA Gyro (Oct 2, 2014)

Well... after hesitating and thinking and hesitating and thinking (repeat, repeat)...

Asked Matt if he would mind if I waited for a 1340 that came with a 3PH motor.  He said no problem... so I will get the mill soon and the lathe for Christmas.  

In the larger picture... this may take some of the stress off setting up the shop... as I will only have one machine to concentrate on.

THX to all of you who posted help with the motor question... the posts were informative and helpful>
The posts on the Hitachi VFD are particularly helpful... learning about it now will save some scrambling when the lathe arrives.

THX again to all who posted on the motors!!!

GA


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 5, 2015)

Well...

Christmas has come and gone... it is the new year... the holidays are over...
We went back to work...

And I do not know where my 1340GT is yet...

Thought I would post to this thread and ask if anyone who has a 1340GT in this batch... has heard anything from Matt/Nicole???

THX

John/GA


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 5, 2015)

Nope, haven't heard a thing. Ray is supposed to check for me tomorrow.


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 5, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Nope, haven't heard a thing. Ray is supposed to check for me tomorrow.



THX...

Left a message for Ray this evening.

Figured I would wait until we all went back to work after the holidays... before asking (bugging... :rofl: )

I think 4 or 5 of us at HM forum have a 1340GT on this order.... 

anic:   :ups:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

News Alert: Ray just emailed me to tell me "the 1340GTs should be arriving in PA on/about Jan 15."

Time to put the electrical in...


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 6, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> News Alert: Ray just emailed me to tell me "the 1340GTs should be arriving in PA on/about Jan 15."
> 
> Time to put the electrical in...



I guess this is the appropriate response:

:ups:

Timing seems about right for me... probably have it more or less by the end of the month.

THX for the heads up Bill!

John


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

I figure about a week for Matt to turn the lathes after inspecting them, then a couple weeks to get it to my house.

Once I hear it's on the way to me I'll do the bouncy UPS thingie.  

I'm just glad they made it here to the U.S. more or less on schedule. :allgood:


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 6, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> I figure about a week for Matt to turn the lathes after inspecting them, then a couple weeks to get it to my house.
> 
> Once I hear it's on the way to me I'll do the bouncy UPS thingie.
> 
> I'm just glad they made it here to the U.S. more or less on schedule. :allgood:



Same here...

As I understand it... the part Matt has almost NO control over... is when they are manufactured and leave the factory over there. 
I thought they may have shipped as soon as THXgiving... appears it may have been later.  
Kinda like when they are CONFIRMED to be on the boat... is when we have 'some' idea as to when they get here.  

I am assuming they are in customs on the west coast now??? That is a relief.  
It is just a matter of time now.

The shipping of the crate my mill came in (UPS ground) was schedule for 4 days from PA to GA (Pittsburgh to Atlanta) back in October.  I had them wait a few days to deliver, due to some HVAC work scheduled.  

I suspect sometime in the week of the 26th... it may get here (to me).


----------



## coolidge (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats guys (Prince breaks out in a 'Lets go Crazy' guitar solo as if on cue for this post)


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 6, 2015)

coolidge said:


> Congrats guys, about time someone bought a new machine around here. (Prince breaks out in a 'Lets go Crazy' guitar solo as if on cue for this post)



Oh, we would have *LOVED* to have *bought* our 1340GT's a *L O N G* time ago... :rubbinghands:


----------



## wrmiller (Jan 6, 2015)

Actually, the 1340 (or maybe a 14") and a larger mill were on my 'to buy' list when I relocated back to AZ in a few years. Then I got thinking about it and changed my mind and bought the Charter Oak 12Z which is the biggest mill I figure I want to deal with when I do move. Then after getting it in the garage I started thinking that adding the lathe 'probably' wouldn't be that big a deal, and I'd get to play on both for the next few years before the move. I came to the conclusion that the 1340GT was the biggest lathe I wanted to deal with size-wise.

I'm thinking I'll need to buy a decent pickup truck and either buy or rent a two-axle trailer to haul this stuff to AZ but I should be able to manage OK. I hope. The plan is to take the mill and lathe of their stands and strap them to something like an appliance dolly and push or block and tackle them up onto a low-floor trailer, strap them in and cover them.

I'll probably be asking you guys for suggestions about how to do some of this when the time comes.  )


----------



## GA Gyro (Jan 6, 2015)

wrmiller19 said:


> Actually, the 1340 (or maybe a 14") and a larger mill were on my 'to buy' list when I relocated back to AZ in a few years. Then I got thinking about it and changed my mind and bought the Charter Oak 12Z which is the biggest mill I figure I want to deal with when I do move. Then after getting it in the garage I started thinking that adding the lathe 'probably' wouldn't be that big a deal, and I'd get to play on both for the next few years before the move. I came to the conclusion that the 1340GT was the biggest lathe I wanted to deal with size-wise.
> 
> I'm thinking I'll need to buy a decent pickup truck and either buy or rent a two-axle trailer to haul this stuff to AZ but I should be able to manage OK. I hope. The plan is to take the mill and lathe of their stands and strap them to something like an appliance dolly and push or block and tackle them up onto a low-floor trailer, strap them in and cover them.
> 
> I'll probably be asking you guys for suggestions about how to do some of this when the time comes.  )



Interesting you say this...

When I built the stand for the 935 mill... I had in mind possibly moving it someday.  
And when the 1340GT comes in... it will go on a stand for the same reason. 

And as usual... regardless of how well one thinks out something... they have one of those 'hind sight is 20/20' moments AFTER they are done with the project.

Here is the thought I had.... AFTER the mill stand was done:  The stand needs to allow a pallet jack to slide under it.  Yeah, so simple.  Now I 'can' modify it to fit this requirement.... however that means taking the mill out of the stand, turning the stand over, and doing some cutting/welding.  Not until the mill needs to be moved.  

I am posting this, so other folks will have the idea I wish I had thought about earlier.


----------



## TX COWDOC (Jun 7, 2020)

Ray C said:


> Both of these machines are a terrific bargain and the most significant physical differences are the length of bed and automatic gear changes.  The 1236 is made in China, has a 6" shorter bed and side gears must be changed manually.  When switching between thread pitches you need to manually change gears.  When setting-up outside of some IPR (Inch Per Revolution) settings, you may need to switch the side gears.
> 
> The 1340GT is made in Taiwan, has a 6" longer bed than a 1236 and all the change gears are set by shifting lever positions.
> 
> ...


Bumping an old thread for any updated opinions. I’m looking at these 2 machines.  Would prefer to save some money and get the 1236 as long as these opinions haven’t changed......



I’m on the fence


----------



## visenfile (Jun 21, 2020)

Those are my choices also.  I keep a sweep of online sources going looking for a trend.   That could be a variety of things...stateside inventory reduction sales in face of impacted economy,  or (perish this) deflation where prices drop as consumers pull back waiting,  or no change perceptible. I currently see some games with shipping being "free."  One contact with a "discounter" disclosed an $800 delivery charge ( to me) which eroded most of the price "advantage."  Half of that charge was for residential delivery from their carrier's nearest  depot (FedEx) versus $49 elsewhere .  Beware the lowball vendors who broker and let the hapless customer contact China direct with problems.   One guy waited 1 year for response .  PM seems to have earned a good reputation and that should be factored into final decision.  But it appears PM has had to resort to the "back ordered" tactic which many have...a low cost (12 x36 for instance) which cannot be purchased.  My problem is that the lathe will be mostly a tool,  not a full time hobby, and I will face that investment each  time I enter my workshop.  Torn between the beauty of the Taiwan PM and the utility of a rougher mainline China unit.


----------



## daveog (Jun 28, 2020)

TX COWDOC said:


> Bumping an old thread for any updated opinions. I’m looking at these 2 machines.  Would prefer to save some money and get the 1236 as long as these opinions haven’t changed......
> 
> 
> 
> I’m on the fence


I just went through this same process. Long story short, my 1340GT got here about a week or so ago. So far, I love it! My dad always used to tell me, "The bitterness of poor quality lingers long after the sweetness of a cheap price is forgotten." Not that the 1236 is necessarily poor quality, but the Taiwan machines cost more for a reason...maybe take a look at the 1236T as a compromise.

Good luck!
Dave


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Jul 25, 2020)

Still happy with my 1236.  Have not had any problems with it.


----------

